# Anyone heard of this breeder?



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

I am asking about this breeder for a friend. She has fallen in love with Ralphie and found this breeder on the internet. I told her I would ask here to see if anyone knows anything.

Kewpie Dolls


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Actually when I was in search of a maltese I contacted the lady from Kewpie Dolls...I forget her first name. She was very informative and nice. Her pups are so sweet. She spent a lot of time on the phone with me, but suggested I try to find a breeder closer to home b/c she didn't want to have to see me drive so far to her home... I didn't feel she was pushing a pup on me at all. At the same time is when I contacted Chrisman and ended up getting Benny. I called her to let her know I was able to get a pup from Chrisman and she was thrilled for me.

All in all my experience with her was a positive one.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I am asking about this breeder for a friend. She has fallen in love with Ralphie and found this breeder on the internet. I told her I would ask here to see if anyone knows anything.
> 
> Kewpie Dolls[/B]



I don't know a thing about her but she sure does have pretty Maltese!

Cathy A


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She appears to be a good breeder with known blood lines. I've seen her advertised on some of the better sites. 

Tina


----------

